# Fishing in the Basin



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out a little bit ago to try my luck. Second cast and wham, landed what would be probably close to a 4lb rainbow. I just kept catching fish after fish, mostly 14-16 inchers. The wind was picking up really good so I decided to do a few more casts and then call it good. The next cast and wham, another nice hit. This fish is coming out of the air, twisting and flying, it put up a nice fight. I landed it, and it was probably close to 5lbs. After I got it to the bank, I noticed that it had done quite a number on my hook and so I had to call it quits because I didn't have anymore of that particular lure with me so I had to go and buy some more. Both of the big ones were females, full of eggs so I of course let them go. But here are some pictures. Sorry they are not good quality, I should have held up the fish to give you a better idea of the size, but hopefully when I go out later this evening if I catch a big one, my friend will take a picture of me holding one.

First big one of the day









A smaller one, but these small buggers put up quite a fight.









Another smaller one trying to get back to the water.









The bigger one that bent my hook all up.









What it did to my hook.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Fishing at Montes Creek*

Pics are just fine in my opinion. At least you got some. Good job getting into the fish on a beautiful day.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Fishing at Montes Creek*

Nice work!! That place puts out some piggy bows for sure!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Fishing at Montes Creek*

It sure does right now since they are spawning.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Fishing at Montes Creek*

WHOA that last fish..... is ridiculous. Nice job on the fatty bows. Its a great time for Ice off trout fishing. Thanks for sharing the pics and report.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, those are some fatties. Looks like Montes is producing nicely this year. might have to make a trip here in the next week.


----------



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

That looks like Starvation, has the ice finally come off?


----------



## baconeater (Apr 5, 2008)

is that brough res?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish for sure! I can't wait to get out again. Its been too long.

One thing for you to note, however, is that the rainbows are most likely not wild, and come from the hatchery. Almost all 'bows from the hatcheries for the last several years are sterile, so they can't actually spawn. Males will produce milt, and females eggs, but they are incapable of actually producing fry. They are genetic triploids, so the gametes of each aren't viable when combined. You could have kept those fish and it wouldn't have made a difference as far as spawning goes. On that note, its always nice to put a nice fish like that back to be caught another day, so don't feel bad for returning them! 

It looked like that Panther Martin was tipped with bait of some sort. What were you using? Never seen that before. Might be a killer new method.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah it an awesome killer new method. It's one of those Gulp Power bait worms. You should definately try it and post your success. 

Just messin, the picture looks deceiving. I thought the same thing at first. It isn't tipped with anything, just hooked on to one of the eyelits of the fishing rod.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

tyler11385 said:


> Yeah it an awesome killer new method. It's one of those Gulp Power bait worms. You should definately try it and post your success.
> 
> Just messin, the picture looks deceiving. I thought the same thing at first. It isn't tipped with anything, just hooked on to one of the eyelits of the fishing rod.


HAHAHA!!! Boner of the day brought to you by CHASER!!! :lol:


----------

